# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## thetrank (27. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

habe seit längerem kein WoW mehr gespielt und würde gerne mal wieder reinschnuppern. Deshalb such ich jemanden der das Mount haben will und mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schickt. --> Bitte PN


----------



## Dawinitus (28. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
habe dir mal eine PN geschickt. Die wichtigsten Infos stehen dirn...ansonsten einfach fragen was noch offen ist


----------

